# Can you hear that whistling?



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

You cannot run. You cannot hide.

0311 3260 0000 2452 3831


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Ooo....scary.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

:banana:opcorn:


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I wonder where this is going.......


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Is it a whistly snot?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

:rockon:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Bad Finger said:


> You cannot run. You cannot hide.


I didn't see anyone running. Who on Puff actually runs? Seems like most of us are the hunker down type...

And tagged for destruction.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I didn't see anyone running. Who on Puff actually runs? Seems like most of us are the hunker down type...
> 
> And tagged for destruction.


I ran once .. i got tired decided i would spend more time on Puff... I was told running was not required here


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I ran once .. i got tired decided i would spend more time on Puff... I was told running was not required here


This. I read the membership agreement and it said "running not required"


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

:chk


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's baaaaaaaaaacck!


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

This is going to be super glorious


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I do in fact hear that whistling sound.... and the landing is going to be epic!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought the whistle. And after obser ing the impact and going "insert whistle" DAYUMM that HAD to hurt!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Pulling up a chair and grabbing a good viewing position!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

As a resident SIBFO member I was also under the impression that running wasn't required. Finger them good Clancy!


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> As a resident SIBFO member I was also under the impression that running wasn't required. Finger them good Clancy!


Oh, this is no Badfinger job. This is something completely different.


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

There's lots of whistling in Mayberry


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

But if you can hear the whistling then it has already passed you and you are safe. It's all you poor bastages that hear the thump and then silence that better get down


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Bad Finger said:


> Oh, this is no Badfinger job. This is something completely different.


Wait... What?


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Wait... What?


Stick around, you're in for quite a show...


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Bad Finger said:


> Stick around, you're in for quite a show...


:biggrin1: Yep, super excited about this one!!!!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh man... Bob and Clancy...someone is getting f'ed the f up!


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Oh man... Bob and Clancy...someone is getting f'ed the f up!


^This.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Oh man... Bob and Clancy...someone is getting f'ed the f up!


If only it were that simple....


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Target acquired. 2 Hours until nuclear strike. 


If you live in the South East, please go to your bomb shelters now. This isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, I got a phne call from Clancy and it seemed I needed to go home to see what was going on, and if there was a home left. Well, for now, my house is safe, but my mailbox is gone. 

Sorry, I had to get out of there as I graduated EOD school and have family to attend to, but if ya wanna see pics of what I gopt today check out my Google Plus.

robswanson1982 is the way to find it. I'll try to get the pics on here, sorry guys. Just know I'm as giddy as school girl right now.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Muahahahahahaahahahahahaha.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats on your graduation Rob!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

congrats swany on graduation!!


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

From Swany's Google+ Acct:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

congrats on the GRADUATION!!


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats brother on the Graduation.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

swany bomb update: He will be arriving in v-herf between 7-8pm est on saturday the 18th for the reveal.
swany bomb update: He will be arriving in v-herf between 7-8pm est on saturday the 18th for the reveal.
swany bomb update: He will be arriving in v-herf between 7-8pm est on saturday the 18th for the reveal.
swany bomb update: He will be arriving in v-herf between 7-8pm est on saturday the 18th for the reveal.
swany bomb update: He will be arriving in v-herf between 7-8pm est on saturday the 18th for the reveal.
swany bomb update: He will be arriving in v-herf between 7-8pm est on saturday the 18th for the reveal.
swany bomb update: He will be arriving in v-herf between 7-8pm est on saturday the 18th for the reveal.
swany bomb update: He will be arriving in v-herf between 7-8pm est on saturday the 18th for the reveal.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats on graduating Swanny! This is going to hurt :spank:


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Uhhh, what is this? You guys are all crazy!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

We probably should of sent a second pair of underwear, for when he craps himself on the reveal.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

:lock1:


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

For those who would like to view the unveiling of the Swany Bomb live, please log into Clancy Adams - YouTube at 6pm. Swany will be joining us after he gets done with his round of golf, but the stream will be live on YouTube through my channel.

Thanks again to all who participated!


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

This I gotta see


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

How the V-Herf community drops bombs:






Bewm.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Tried my hardest to get some good screen shots.....

















Congrats Swany and to everyone who donated and especially to Clancy, Joe and Aaron for putting this all together!!! Truly an amazing brotherhood


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Gat Dayum, looks like Swany got his internet from British Paul. Congrats dude. Enjoy!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

good work everybody! congrats again Swany!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Gentlemen that is absolutely amazing!!!! Well deserved Swany, enjoy that thing brother


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

:jaw:

that thing is incredibly sexy!! Congrats swanny and have fun filling that beast up!!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

heres the pics.....

the key goes here









and 









outside shot









inside shot









those are churchill size to show the size of the drawer









and to show how deep the drawers are









there are 3 drawers that do 4 deep. and 3 drawers that do 3 deep. the drawers can fit 24 cigars across. and a half size drawer on the bottom that does 4 deep. should be able to get around 1000-1200 cigars in there depending on size of cigars


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

well done gents.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Told you guys that the V-Herfers drop it nuclear style. Nobody wanted to listen. MUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Man, thanks you guys. Im sorry i hsd to be on my phone but just know, im stilk grimning from ear to ear. You guys are freakin the best. I cant wait to pick that badboy up.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey vherfers, my family is leaving in the a.m. So if i dont see ya tonight ill be on tomorrow for sure.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Enjoy brother, looking forward to herfing with you next week.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:shock: this community rocks!!! :rockon:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Congratulations Swany


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

That video was awesome! Well done vherf crew. 

Enjoy that wineador Swany. You deserve it !


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Glad you guys let a noob like me take part in this epic bombing. Just glad to do my part. The Monolith looks freaking awesome by the way. It's like his very own B&M.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hoooleeeeee shnikies!!!

Awesome hit, dudes!!! 

(Now, why didn't anyone tell me about this?!)


----------



## Jonnyrl1 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow that is simply awesome!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> (Now, why didn't anyone tell me about this?!)


Well maybe if you'd vherf with us occasionally... :cheeky:

Swany, congrats bro!!! Having fun filling that sucka up! I'm sure you'll have a little help from Puff. :lol:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> (Now, why didn't anyone tell me about this?!)


I felt the same way....bastages


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

This may be the coolest thing I've ever seen!

Congrats on your graduation and the super cool, el neato massivo-dor!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Congrats bro, though this was funny hahah


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Not to cause any alarm, but late last night I was sitting in my chair when I felt a barely noticeable rumbling beneath my feet. Somewhat earthquake like, but very low in movement. It wasn't a long constant rumbling however, it was more like small, individual bursts of destruction that seemed to continue for a good hour or so. I went out side to see if I could see anything, but no, there was nothing of importance going on that I could tell, just a slight glow coming from the direction of Colorado. I'm concerned for my friends out that way and am wondering if everybody is ok out there?


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

im ok! dunno about Swany though.....eace:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Not sure where I am anymore, who I am or what I am supposed to be doing. F**king unreal the devastation that occurred last night. Trying to upload the pic, but no internet right now, using my phone.


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

ill help you out Swany



and still waiting for more packages to come......


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Joe, and after many hours of work, I can share the pics I took today.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I am still in awe at the kindness of this community. I have been here for over two years now, and am still shocked at how kind and thoughtful cigar smokers are. Thank-you everyone, and it may take a while, but remember a Swan never forgets. 

COMING SOON!!!! The pictures of the MONOLITH 1200, in all it's glory...........................


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

incredible destruction! i just missed the tour on vherf last night, looking forward to seeing pics of the monolith all stocked up!


----------

